# I did a bad...



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I did a bad. 😶

I ordered chicks on February 25th. They got here yesterday.

I ordered
6 Ameraucanas
1 Bantam Cochin
and 1 OEGB.

They gave an extra Ameraucana. Unfortunately 5 of the now 7 Ameraucanas didn't make the trip.

So I ended up with the OEGB, the cochin, and two Ameraucanas.

They're pretty darn cute.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow now that is just sad. But i have to say they are pretty damn cute


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So cute! Wow, what took em so long to get to your place?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> So cute! Wow, what took em so long to get to your place?


August 4th was the earliest available hatch date for the Ameraucanas


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I also did another bad....


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I also did another bad....
> 
> 
> View attachment 41720


What kind?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I also did another bad....
> 
> 
> View attachment 41720


What kind?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What kind?


Celadon coturnix, and some non celadon coturnix. I forget what colors.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Man, so darn cute!!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'm hoping they're good. The cochin has fluff all the way up the middle toe, unlike most hatchery birds. So that's a good sign. And the lavender Ameraucana has nice dark legs already, so 🤞


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I am suspicious the bantam cochin is a cockerel. Time will tell. He just gives my those vibes. We'll know in a few months.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I'm hoping they're good. The cochin has fluff all the way up the middle toe, unlike most hatchery birds. So that's a good sign. And the lavender Ameraucana has nice dark legs already, so 🤞


Wow, that's great!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I am suspicious the bantam cochin is a cockerel. Time will tell. He just gives my those vibes. We'll know in a few months.


Let us know thanks!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> View attachment 41721


Iclove it little face r


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

They're so dang cute.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'm undecided if I will candle today. Usually candle every day, but it's only day two so I doubt I would see any development.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You all were up late or live out West. And busy. 

CB, are they going to do something about the lost peeps?


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Look at those cuties! 😍 So sorry you lost some on the way, though, that's always tough. ❤

And quail babies on the way! How exciting!! Those celadon eggs are so gorgeous!

Give it time on the bantam Cochin, but yeah, sometimes they can be apparent from the get-go.  The combs usually pop pretty quick on the boys, so you should know soon enough.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You all were up late or live out West. And busy.
> 
> CB, are they going to do something about the lost peeps?


They were closed when I tried to contact them, and not open on weekends. So I'll have to contact them on Monday before 72hours runs out.

I'll either get a refund or replacement. But considering this was the earliest hatch date back in February, I'll probably get a refund.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least there is that. It's sad that that many were lost during shipment.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Super cute! Good luck on the quail hatch too. 
So sorry the other babies didn’t do so good, that’s a shame- but these ones are cute! Funny I have every breed you mentioned too. I think we have a problem…  jk. It’s never a problem! (Evil laughs….)

And what fuzzies said about the boy Cochin- or any really- but some are obvious. You’re so right.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

They have a boat  omg that’s the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> View attachment 41721


That pic is great!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

courtness38128 said:


> They have a boat  omg that’s the cutest thing ever!


And a helicopter....












and a car....














and a truck....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those were all good for a giggle this morning.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have pictures of our hermit crabs driving trucks someplace too…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> I have pictures of our hermit crabs driving trucks someplace too…


Of course you do. 

I wish everyone would check out that topic about your crabs. It's fascinating.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww shucks. They’re just silly little things.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why do you order them online?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Why do you order them online?


The chickens?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> The chickens?


Yeah


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Not everyone has access to a hatchery or breeder for the type of chicken they want or just not available at all. It depends, there are a lot of reasons people will use them though.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Why do you order them online?


Because after buying 20+ Ameraucanas, Easter Eggers, Olive Eggers, and other various colored eggers from various breeders and them always ending up as cockerels, I said _bleep_ that and wanted some sexed pullets. I have yet to ever receive a colored egg from my own birds, even after having 20+ birds of various colored egg laying breeds. 

Also Cackle has a good record. I am not a fan of hatcheries, McMurray, Ideal, Hoovers, not a fan. Not unless I was ordering chickens for high egg production. Which I do not want.

Not a fan of Meyers either but I'd be willing to give them a chance. Cackle just has amazing feedback when it comes to quality of their birds. And I had a great experience. Sure many did not make it, but that was not Cackles fault. And they gave me a full refund for all that passed- no questions asked.

My bantam cochin is already so floofy. 🥰


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Also the price for chicks around me is bonkers. $10 a peice for straight run backyard mutts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Because after buying 20+ Ameraucanas, Easter Eggers, Olive Eggers, and other various colored eggers from various breeders and them always ending up as cockerels, I said _bleep_ that and wanted some sexed pullets. I have yet to ever receive a colored egg from my own birds, even after having 20+ birds of various colored egg laying breeds.
> 
> Also Cackle has a good record. I am not a fan of hatcheries, McMurray, Ideal, Hoovers, not a fan. Not unless I was ordering chickens for high egg production. Which I do not want.
> 
> ...


Never thought about this before, do EEs go broody? It might be the way to grow your flock into more of a backyard flock by using the hatchery birds to grow your flock to something less hatchery like.

Cochins are always floofy. The little bowling balls just standing there looking so sweet.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Because after buying 20+ Ameraucanas, Easter Eggers, Olive Eggers, and other various colored eggers from various breeders and them always ending up as cockerels, I said _bleep_ that and wanted some sexed pullets. I have yet to ever receive a colored egg from my own birds, even after having 20+ birds of various colored egg laying breeds.
> 
> Also Cackle has a good record. I am not a fan of hatcheries, McMurray, Ideal, Hoovers, not a fan. Not unless I was ordering chickens for high egg production. Which I do not want.
> 
> ...


Oh, geez, I had no idea you had so much trouble getting colored eggers for your flock! I hope your new Ameraucanas work out for you! How are they doing these days?

Regarding Meyer Hatchery, I'm very torn about them. I'd gotten chicks occasionally from them for years and they had nothing but my utmost support. Then recently (well, within the past few years) they started to really push Lisa Steele and her products, and that lady rubs me the wrong way. That comes especially after she backhandedly called all people who own roosters stupid in a blog post that has since been edited to remove that little tidbit after the backlash she received about it. That was the last blog post I saw from her before unfollowing her, but from what I gather from other people's comments on her, her opinion hasn't changed regardless of the blog post changing. Meyer's is still the only national hatchery in driving distance for me, so I did get chicks from them this year despite that association, but they just announced a few days ago that they'll no longer carry my beloved Silver Gray Dorkings after this year, so there's another nail in the coffin.  At this point, I'm not really sure how I feel about them anymore.




robin416 said:


> Cochins are always floofy.


Not always if from hatcheries, unfortunately. I've seen some hatchery large fowl Cochins that were shaped more like Marans with heavier foot feathering. Skinny bantam Cochins with long legs and tails. 😬 I'm not even sure they can be considered Cochins, but that's what they're sold as.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@Overmountain1 where did you get Tiny and your other little bantams from? They are really cute and would love to buy myself breeds like that!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Cochins are always floofy. The little bowling balls just standing there looking so sweet.


Not always unfortunately. Have you seen what McMurray is selling as barred bantam cochins? 🤢

They look like OEGBs with yellow skin and slippers.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> How are they doing these days?


They're doing great!


fuzzies said:


> Regarding Meyer Hatchery, I'm very torn about them. I'd gotten chicks occasionally from them for years and they had nothing but my utmost support. Then recently (well, within the past few years) they started to really push Lisa Steele and her products, and that lady rubs me the wrong way. That comes especially after she backhandedly called all people who own roosters stupid in a blog post that has since been edited to remove that little tidbit after the backlash she received about it. That was the last blog post I saw from her before unfollowing her, but from what I gather from other people's comments on her, her opinion hasn't changed regardless of the blog post changing. Meyer's is still the only national hatchery in driving distance for me, so I did get chicks from them this year despite that association, but they just announced a few days ago that they'll no longer carry my beloved Silver Gray Dorkings after this year, so there's another nail in the coffin.  At this point, I'm not really sure how I feel about them anymore.


Oh wow. I never liked that Lisa lady. I didn't know about the whole rooster thing though. Just another thing I don't like.

That logic about the roosters is so flawed. Not everyone is in it for eggs. I don't even like eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, yeah. That in no way looks like a Cochin. But damn, that rooster is stunning. Too bad it probably can't be replicated.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Not always unfortunately. Have you seen what McMurray is selling as barred bantam cochins? 🤢
> 
> They look like OEGBs with yellow skin and slippers.


😲 Oh my goodness, he does look like an OEGB mix! Which.... not gonna lie, does look pretty cute  But NOT as a Cochin bantam! He looks like a CB that put on his regular pants instead of his fluffy pants this morning 





ChickenBiscuts said:


> They're doing great!
> 
> Oh wow. I never liked that Lisa lady. I didn't know about the whole rooster thing though. Just another thing I don't like.
> 
> That logic about the roosters is so flawed. Not everyone is in it for eggs. I don't even like eggs!


That's good! 😊 

Yeah, she kinda comes off as, I don't know, fanatical? To me, anyway. I agree, though, I've never been a fan. I followed her and the Chicken Chick years and years ago not because I find either of them particularly well-versed with chickens, but because I like looking at pretty chicken pictures. You lose me when you start throwing insults just because _you _refuse to give a rooster a chance in your flock, though.

(She also pushes DE and all that other "all natural" crap that doesn't really work, so she was already on thin ice leading up to that point for me. 🤐 )


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Where is McMurray hatchery located again? I'm not sure but I MIGHT have gotten chicks from them before.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> (She also pushes DE and all that other "all natural" crap that doesn't really work, so she was already on thin ice leading up to that point for me. 🤐 )


Yeah, that's mainly why I never liked her. That and all the facebook groups worship her.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Never thought about this before, do EEs go broody? It might be the way to grow your flock into more of a backyard flock by using the hatchery birds to grow your flock to something less hatchery like.
> 
> Cochins are always floofy. The little bowling balls just standing there looking so sweet.


LOOKING so sweet! Hahahaha mines a terror to everyone but the two Serama she lives with!  

She chases EVERYONE else away and the Serama hides behind her when there’s a true threat. Like yeah buddy you’re so tough… hilarious.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> @Overmountain1 where did you get Tiny and your other little bantams from? They are really cute and would love to buy myself breeds like that!


Thanks!! 

I got them from Ideal last year; it took 7 to get to minimum size or whatever which is why I used them- didn’t have to order a million chickens to get just a few I wanted! 

They have done great; we lost one chick to what I think was simply FTT, just a day or so after arrival. All others were fine. Just don’t order bantam Cochins from there… idk they might be ok if not partridge but the two boys we got wound up ultimately aggressive. Dan had to put the one down bc it was killing everything or trying to. So- mixed review from them. The D’Uccle have been fabulously loving and pretty and healthy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I got them from Ideal last year; it took 7 to get to minimum size or whatever which is why I used them- didn’t have to order a million chickens to get just a few I wanted!
> 
> They have done great; we lost one chick to what I think was simply FTT, just a day or so after arrival. All others were fine. Just don’t order bantam Cochins from there… idk they might be ok if not partridge but the two boys we got wound up ultimately aggressive. Dan had to put the one down bc it was killing everything or trying to. So- mixed review from them. The D’Uccle have been fabulously loving and pretty and healthy.


Wow, Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also @Overmountain1, What kind are your gray bantams? because I'm seeing a lot of different ones


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Grey; I do have one blue laced bantam Cochin- my Hensley- and then I have the 2 who are Ameraucana, full size but teenagers. Can you give me more specifics or is she who you mean?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Umm I don't think that's the one, sorry. I mean the really tiny light grey bantam if you know what I'm talking about.
Sorry for pestering you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Umm I don't think that's the one, sorry. I mean the really tiny light grey bantam if you know what I'm talking about.
> Sorry for pestering you.


I love your chickenss


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I love your chickenss


Sorry you quoted the wrong post. I believe you meant to quote Overmountain1 post


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry you quoted the wrong post. I believe you meant to quote Overmountain1 post


I like your chickens too


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I like your chickens too


Aww, thank you! Yours also!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Aww, thank you! Yours also!


Thanksssss


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aww thanks guys! 

Tiny is kind of an off white with blue and white tips; usually lol. He’s a bit less than stellar atm. 
I’m trying to think if there have been some pics of them that may have made them appear more of a grey, but I’m fresh out of ideas lol! Can you describe them a little more and I might can get it right?  
My chickens came from TS- Chip and Jackie; from Ideal were Tiny and his girls; from Dan are my Serama, Phoenix, and Hensley. Anyone else is just a cross I hatched, or full size. Hth!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Yeah, that's mainly why I never liked her. That and all the facebook groups worship her.


Oh, goodness, yes, her or TCC!  They're just bloggers, y'all, it's not that big of a deal!





Overmountain1 said:


>


I love her so much 😍 💕


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Aww thanks guys!
> 
> Tiny is kind of an off white with blue and white tips; usually lol. He’s a bit less than stellar atm.
> I’m trying to think if there have been some pics of them that may have made them appear more of a grey, but I’m fresh out of ideas lol! Can you describe them a little more and I might can get it right?
> My chickens came from TS- Chip and Jackie; from Ideal were Tiny and his girls; from Dan are my Serama, Phoenix, and Hensley. Anyone else is just a cross I hatched, or full size. Hth!


I'm not sure I've ever seen one look as ratty as he does during a molt. Poor guy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> Oh, geez, I had no idea you had so much trouble getting colored eggers for your flock! I hope your new Ameraucanas work out for you! How are they doing these days?
> 
> Regarding Meyer Hatchery, I'm very torn about them. I'd gotten chicks occasionally from them for years and they had nothing but my utmost support. Then recently (well, within the past few years) they started to really push Lisa Steele and her products, and that lady rubs me the wrong way. That comes especially after she backhandedly called all people who own roosters stupid in a blog post that has since been edited to remove that little tidbit after the backlash she received about it. That was the last blog post I saw from her before unfollowing her, but from what I gather from other people's comments on her, her opinion hasn't changed regardless of the blog post changing. Meyer's is still the only national hatchery in driving distance for me, so I did get chicks from them this year despite that association, but they just announced a few days ago that they'll no longer carry my beloved Silver Gray Dorkings after this year, so there's another nail in the coffin.  At this point, I'm not really sure how I feel about them anymore.
> 
> ...


Poultry hatchery politics. When this nonsense goes on long enough, it affects the SOP. Dedicated small breeders are the ones who preserve the Standard.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hehehe yeah Tiny actually looks worse today than he did then. Poor dude!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I did a bad. 😶
> 
> I ordered chicks on February 25th. They got here yesterday.
> 
> ...


yeah that ship is everything!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

hey @ChickenBiscuts! your pictures of easter eggers are amazing! I love photography


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> hey @ChickenBiscuts! your pictures of easter eggers are amazing! I love photography


Thanks!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Thanks!


you're welcome!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

How are these babies doing now, ChickenBiscuts? Any update pictures?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> How are these babies doing now, ChickenBiscuts? Any update pictures?
> View attachment 42952


ditto @fuzzies I'm so curious


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> How are these babies doing now, ChickenBiscuts? Any update pictures?
> View attachment 42952


They're great! Fluffy little nuggets.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

My quailers are also doing great. I currently have nine.

Two Falb fee (pair)
Two Italians (pair)
and Five pharoah. (Two boys, three girls.)

Only pics I have are of the italians a few weeks ago though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, need pics of the Italians and Fabs. I've got Pharaohs and Tuxedos. 

I can't decide if I want the bird in the first pic or the one in the third. I've always been partial to white birds but pastels also get my attention.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> They're great! Fluffy little nuggets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42996
> ...


the third has SUCH PRETTY coloring! The white mixed with those hints of gray is show-worthy.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> the third has SUCH PRETTY coloring! The white mixed with those hints of gray is show-worthy.


We'll see. Right now the white one is looking pretty good, excited to see them grow out so I can get a look at her posture, and stance, and whatnot. I'm sure she won't be perfect, as she's a hatchery bird. But as far as hatcheries go Cackle is as good as they come. Hopefully she'll be a good starting place though.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, need pics of the Italians and Fabs. I've got Pharaohs and Tuxedos.
> 
> I can't decide if I want the bird in the first pic or the one in the third. I've always been partial to white birds but pastels also get my attention.


Yeah, I love the white one. She just looks so clean and is such a nice contrast against all my other birds. The lavender one is sweet, but I am just NOT fond of her shredding. That's what happens when you get lavender birds from hatchery.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Yeah, I love the white one. She just looks so clean and is such a nice contrast against all my other birds. The lavender one is sweet, but I am just NOT fond of her shredding. That's what happens when you get lavender birds from hatchery.


Actually feather issues exist for lavenders from private breeders too. Especially with Silkies.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Actually feather issues exist for lavenders from private breeders too. Especially with Silkies.


Oh, I'm aware. It's probably the biggest struggle when dealing with lavender. But it gets especially bad in hatchery birds, since they aren't nearly as picky and intense on their breeders. Honestly I don't think I have ever seen a lavender bird without shredding.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Pretty babies! Those quail grow up so fast! 😲

It'll be exciting to see what egg color you get from those Ameraucanas. I really need to get a good quality, true blue egger in my flock. (Yes, definitely need  ) At the moment, the closest I have are a couple of my Easter-eggers, but I wouldn't necessarily call any of them true blue, more of a slightly-greenish-blue. Hoping my 'meal maker' Legbar from Meyer's doesn't disappoint in the egg color department! 🤞


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Hoping my 'meal maker' Legbar from Meyer's doesn't disappoint in the egg color department! 🤞


Oh I hope not!

I've been really wanting some legbars. They're amazing.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm fond of Legbars as well! I had one years ago, before Meyer's even got them in, named Poppy. I honestly don't remember how her egg color was, though.  My current girl, Harriet, has a much larger crest than I would prefer, but she's such a sweetheart, if a little sketchy at times if you approach her from the wrong angle.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> I'm fond of Legbars as well! I had one years ago, before Meyer's even got them in, named Poppy. I honestly don't remember how her egg color was, though.  My current girl, Harriet, has a much larger crest than I would prefer, but she's such a sweetheart, if a little sketchy at times if you approach her from the wrong angle.


If you have pics I'd love to see her!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Oof, well I do have pictures of Harriet, but they're from probably a month ago, so a bit outdated. She's only about 3 months old now, so still changing a lot! I just haven't gotten out there to get current pictures of anyone lately







She went from this size crest, which is still a bit large for my tastes, to like half-Polish-sized crest over the past month. I really do need to get updated pictures of her, I guess 

















I don't know if you meant both of them or just Hare, but this was Poppy, my first Legbar. She had the rumpliest of single combs and was the biggest diva in the flock at the time. She came from a breeder, but this was only a few years after they'd been imported to the U.S., so she was out of Greenfire's original import of the utility-quality Legbars from Europe.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Oof, well I do have pictures of Harriet, but they're from probably a month ago, so a bit outdated. She's only about 3 months old now, so still changing a lot! I just haven't gotten out there to get current pictures of anyone lately
> View attachment 43007
> She went from this size crest, which is still a bit large for my tastes, to like half-Polish-sized crest over the past month. I really do need to get updated pictures of her, I guess
> 
> ...


what breed are they??? So pretty!! 😍 😍 😍 😍😝😄🥰😃😁😆👏🙌👍😻


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> what breed are they??? So pretty!! 😍 😍 😍 😍😝😄🥰😃😁😆👏🙌👍😻


I think a Legbar. That's what I read anyway.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> what breed are they??? So pretty!! 😍 😍 😍 😍😝😄🥰😃😁😆👏🙌👍😻


Legbar.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Legbar.


thanks! I really want to add a legbar to my flock some day..... I feel sad for my dad having to deal with all of me/my moms pets!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Oof, well I do have pictures of Harriet, but they're from probably a month ago, so a bit outdated. She's only about 3 months old now, so still changing a lot! I just haven't gotten out there to get current pictures of anyone lately
> View attachment 43007
> She went from this size crest, which is still a bit large for my tastes, to like half-Polish-sized crest over the past month. I really do need to get updated pictures of her, I guess
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yes they are cute I would next time not order from there, some shipping places that do chickens are sometimes bad I would try another place to buy your chickens if that happens again.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Yes they are cute I would next time not order from there, some shipping places that do chickens are sometimes bad I would try another place to buy your chickens if that happens again.


Cackle is a great hatchery. This was 100% not their fault, yet they still reimbursed me. I’m not going to refuse them my business when it was the USPS not them. Generally I do try and avoid shipping chicks though. But these were some birds I have been really wanting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@ChickenBiscuts it's probably time for an update on how the flock is progressing.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @ChickenBiscuts it's probably time for an update on how the flock is progressing.


Totally! 

I have not been taking as many photos as I should, so here are the best. 😅

I’ll have to get more photos of the barred bantam Cochin. She is so cute, not the greatest quality, she lacks feathers on her middle toe and has a flat cushion, but I love her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're great photos! I want to pet those muffs. 

What breed is the third pic? It makes me think of a gamebird.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Oh, I'm aware. It's probably the biggest struggle when dealing with lavender. But it gets especially bad in hatchery birds, since they aren't nearly as picky and intense on their breeders. Honestly I don't think I have ever seen a lavender bird without shredding.


The good breeders are self policing.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They're great photos! I want to pet those muffs.
> 
> What breed is the third pic? It makes me think of a gamebird.


Old English Game Bantam. 🙂


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> The good breeders are self policing.


Yep, exactly.


----------

